# Levothyroxine causing chronic dry eyes?



## fallinwhisper (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello all,

I was diagnosed with hypothyroid 2 years ago. I started at 50 mcg of Levo and am now at 75 mcg per day. My thyroid (back in Dec) was Free T4 1.67 and TSH 3.46. I take my Levo in the morning without any food or any other meds. For the past year, more so when I was moved up to 75 mcg, I noticed my eyes were getting dry and irritated, so much so that I can no longer wear contacts. It took me awhile to put 2 & 2 together. My eye doctor said Im far to young for chronic dry eye (I'm 28F).

I was reading about causes of dry eye and found that hormonal issues may cause it along with their medications. I didn't see much about a side effect from Levo being dry eyes, but its the only thing I can think of. It doesn't matter what time of year, day, season, etc. It even wakes me up at night, its like sandpaper sometimes.

I was wondering, has anyone else had this issue with levothyroxine, or hypothyroid in general?

Also, I'm struggling with weight loss as i know many people with thyroid issues do. I did lose a massive amount of weight from being put on Levo (60lbs in a year!) but I have plateaued and no matter how much diet, exercise, etc I cant get past 190  Down from 250.

The other things Ive noticed is that my pinky finger and ring finger on both hands get ice cold, while the rest of my fingers are hot. Is this something related to thyroid as well?

Sorry for all the questions, maybe someone out there as some insight or opinions on some of them! Thanks in advance!

- Falln


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fallinwhisper said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was diagnosed with hypothyroid 2 years ago. I started at 50 mcg of Levo and am now at 75 mcg per day. My thyroid (back in Dec) was Free T4 1.67 and TSH 3.46. I take my Levo in the morning without any food or any other meds. For the past year, more so when I was moved up to 75 mcg, I noticed my eyes were getting dry and irritated, so much so that I can no longer wear contacts. It took me awhile to put 2 & 2 together. My eye doctor said Im far to young for chronic dry eye (I'm 28F).
> 
> ...












Do you have test results and ranges that have been done recently that you can share with us? Hopefully, FREE T3, FREE T4 and TSH?

Have you been tested for Sjogren's Syndrome which causes dry eyes including all mucous membranes?

You may also be having peripheral neuropathy; cold pinkies etc..


----------



## fallinwhisper (Apr 10, 2013)

I did have a test in the beginning of Feb, but I don't have those results handy at the moment. If I had it done in Feb, is April too soon to test again?

I bit about my past - I was diagnosed with EXTREMELY high Triglycerides at the same time I found out about my hypothyroid. My trig was 1500!! Normal is below 200. Now I have it down to 120 without meds! Just good diet. The high Trigs caused me to have 4 attacks of pancreatitis which hospitalized me for a week each time  I have very cold feet, body aches and extremely tired most of the time. I cant seem to lose anymore weight and I also had knee surgery in mid Feb for a mysterious torn meniscus and frayed femur. That's about my history so far


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fallinwhisper said:


> I did have a test in the beginning of Feb, but I don't have those results handy at the moment. If I had it done in Feb, is April too soon to test again?
> 
> I bit about my past - I was diagnosed with EXTREMELY high Triglycerides at the same time I found out about my hypothyroid. My trig was 1500!! Normal is below 200. Now I have it down to 120 without meds! Just good diet. The high Trigs caused me to have 4 attacks of pancreatitis which hospitalized me for a week each time  I have very cold feet, body aches and extremely tired most of the time. I cant seem to lose anymore weight and I also had knee surgery in mid Feb for a mysterious torn meniscus and frayed femur. That's about my history so far


Oh, my goodness!!! Horrors of horrors! Has your pancreas recovered? Did you get checked for diabetes? You poor dear. How scary!!!

April may be too soon for repeat testing. Usually about every 8 weeks is the norm. Always ask for copies of your labs.

I take a self-addressed, self-stamped envelope w/me each lab day. Everyone appreciates that a lot and I always get copies in a timely manner.

It is wise to keep a portfolio so you know where you are going w/everything that is going on.

The tests are important as you may benefit from some tweaking of your thyroxine.

Here is some info that may be helpful.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

You are to be commended for what you have accomplished so far; truly!!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Dry Eye Syndrome probably 25 years ago and Sjogrens was a consideration but ruled out in favor of hormone deficiencies. My corneas are a mess! I see a retina specialist for another vision problem, Posterior Vitreous Detachment in both eyes, and he says my corneas look like they've been sanded with sandpaper.

I use Restatis twice a day and an ointment in my eyes every night so my eyelids don't stick to my corneas while I'm asleep and then tear them.

I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism 3-4 years ago but had my thyroid removed. I can't tell any difference with my dry eyes either on Armour or Synthroid - they still nearly make me crazy!!


----------



## fallinwhisper (Apr 10, 2013)

*Andros* - Thanks for the info! The past few years have been a struggle but I would say I'm doing 100% better now! No more pancreatitis. I still get body aches and my knee still hurts, but surgery was only in Feb. Thats a good idea with the envelope! Ill have to remember that  Still having issues with weight. I will never be down to 140, my "ideal" for my height. I was 145 once and was nothing but skin and bones, just doesn't suet my body type. I would be happy with 170! 20lbs to go and I'm stuck :sad0049:

*I DClaire* - wow, you've been through a lot too! I have a bad astigmatism along with the dry eyes. I thought maybe it was allergies, but nothing helps. I tried restasis too, didn't see much of a change. I guess Ill keep up with the drops. Just a pain to use them every 20 mins or so.

Hopefully I will get my labs done again real soon. I believe I'm close if not at 11 weeks now since my last ones. Ill have to get in touch with my endo :sick0012:


----------



## fallinwhisper (Apr 10, 2013)

So, contacted my Endo today to see if I could get a re-check since its been over 8 weeks. The nurse that answered the phone said she didn't think it was necessary. Why do I pay to have a doctor if the nurse can answer important questions like that ..... pffft. Anyways, they said they would call me if they thought i needed to have it re-checked and that (thought they didn't tell me what my results were) they were in "normal" ranges and I'm fine. That was back in the beginning of Feb!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fallinwhisper said:


> So, contacted my Endo today to see if I could get a re-check since its been over 8 weeks. The nurse that answered the phone said she didn't think it was necessary. Why do I pay to have a doctor if the nurse can answer important questions like that ..... pffft. Anyways, they said they would call me if they thought i needed to have it re-checked and that (thought they didn't tell me what my results were) they were in "normal" ranges and I'm fine. That was back in the beginning of Feb!


I would say you got summarily fluffed off. Maybe a little doctor shopping is in order here?

You are doing so so well and you are very motivated so I see this as a big issue because you do need your medical practioner on your "team" all the way.

Especially if you are to reach your weight goal. You need a doc who "gets it!" And then you have to maintain. Your health care team is very very important.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

When they finally get to doing your labs you might want to have your antibodies tested too. People with hypo or hashi's can have the antibodies that attack the eyes. TSI, TRab and TSH r ab. Just a thought.


----------

